# WS Ride 115 or 135?



## MikeBiondo (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks...

Any Ride 115 or 135 owners out there? I'm trying to decide on which one...mainly for the salt - inshore mainly, though I'd like to think I could occasionally get out in the Gulf. I can get 135 for only $75 more than the 115, so price isn't much of an issue; each has about the same payload capacity; both are about the same weight. What about stability? From the WS & YouTube vid's, the 115 with it's 33" beam seems rock solid. What about the 135 - I couldn't find too much out there on the 135. From youtube anyway, it seems the 115 is real popular with the bass guys, but would one be better than the other for the salt?

Lastly, what about the seat...I can get the WS High Seat for only $30 more if I get it with the boat. Is there any downsides to the High Seat? I'm assuming extra height decrease the stability a bit...

I've had been looking real hard at a new Pescador 12 Angler, but I came across the 115 for about $250 more, and the 135 for about $75 more than 115. So now I'm thinking real hard about the Ride's.

Much appreciate any opinions...

Mike-


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

my tarpons are awesome, if you want the ride over the tarpon thats up to you but the ws hull designs are without fault if you ask me


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i have the wilderness 135 and if you want a yak that you can do both inshore and the occasional offshore trip i suggest it over the 115. it is larger, more stable, and even in a slightly rough day in the gulf it can handle it no problem. maybe that helps. oh and i have stood in mine and sight fished


----------



## MikeBiondo (Nov 3, 2012)

LUNDY said:


> oh and i have stood in mine and sight fished


Lundy, how is standing in the 135? Does it seem pretty stable getting up & sittng back down? Is it pretty stable once you're standing? I fly fish a lot, so standing is a real plus.

Mike-


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

its no pro angler but for a paddle yak its very stable for fishing the flats, and brackish waters. it all varies on how much balance you have. my buddy has fly fished out of it once so it is do able. not for me as fly fishing for me is like a blind man with a rubix cube.


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a personal thing with these 2 boats, They are very similar and what makes one better to someone might not make it better for you. We do sell significantly more ride 135's thru the year but this year the ride 115 is coming on strong. If you can, demo both before you buy


----------



## MikeBiondo (Nov 3, 2012)

Sunjammers said:


> It's a personal thing with these 2 boats, They are very similar and what makes one better to someone might not make it better for you. We do sell significantly more ride 135's thru the year but this year the ride 115 is coming on strong. If you can, demo both before you buy


Sunjammers, can you tell me this...if a person, on flat water, were to stand in a 135, and then stand in 115, would they be able to tell much difference?

Thanks!

There's a few good deals going on right now on 2012 closeouts I want to take advantage of - unfortunately, I'm up in frozen north right now, so it's a bit nippy for demo's... :blink:


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

MikeBiondo said:


> Sunjammers, can you tell me this...if a person, on flat water, were to stand in a 135, and then stand in 115, would they be able to tell much difference?


That really depends on the weight of the person and how much gear was on the boat, but simple answer the 135 is more stable but it's so close (for me) it's hard to say for sure. We have a demo scheduled for these 2 boats this next week so if it happens I will report back!


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the 135. I tried the 115, but being a big boy I felt a little more stable in the 135. Other than the (very) slight difference in stability and just a little more room for" stuff", there's not a lot of difference.
Like it was stated before, some folks have better balance than others. One of my PA buddies can fly fish from his PA, but can barely stand in my Ride.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 115 and love it. It's a little heavier than I would prefer, but worth it for the stability. Main reason I chose it over 135 was the length. At 11 1/2 ft it fits easily in the back of my full size pickup. It takes me less than a minute to tie it down. I have taken it in water as shallow as a foot and comfortably gone a mile out in the gulf. I felt very secure in the gulf. In fact, when I first got it I practiced flipping it and making sure I could get back in it in water over my head. Funny thing, it's so stable, that when upside down in the water the only way I could get right side up was to swim under it and pull the opposite side toward me while pushing up on the other side because its so stable. I am going to get the elevated seat this year, if its only $30 more , I would recommend it. Really can't go wrong with either in my mind. There is so much room in the Yak while your fishing, it is awesome. I have a bad back and can't sit in one position for very long, but because of the adjustable seat and all the leg room, I can keep moving around. I have paddled over 5 miles in a single day over about a 4-5 hour period with no problem, even with the standard seat.


----------



## MikeBiondo (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your comments - most helpful!

I just can't believe how wishy-washy I am! One minute I'm totally decided on the 115 and the next I'm thinking maybe the 135 might be a better fit...geez, make up your mind already!!! 

Well, one thing for sure, it sounds like even if I have to flip a coin...I can't go wrong with either one!

Thanks again...

Mike


----------

